# Holster for PPS



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

I'm looking for a IWB holster for my PPS. I've got a Crossbreed that I use with my 3" Kimber to carry most days, and love it. But, I afraid that this summer it will be too big to use while wearing shorts. So, my thoughts are to carry my PPS on those days. I first thought it would be much lighter but when I weighed them the PPS is only 5 oz lighter. Does someone make a smaller version of the Crossbreed, maybe with only one belt clip?

Thanks


----------



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

Ended up ordering a Comp-Tac C-Tac Holster for my PPS.


----------

